# elemental scientific llc



## mikeinkaty (Jan 14, 2013)

After 3 weeks of waiting for nitric from this company I called today and cancelled the order. Heading right now over to a local place to get 5 gallons of the tech grade 62% for $40.

Mike


----------



## goldenchild (Jan 14, 2013)

mikeinkaty said:


> After 3 weeks of waiting for nitric from this company I called today and cancelled the order. Heading right now over to a local place to get 5 gallons of the tech grade 62% for $40.
> 
> Mike



You cant go wrong with that price. 8)


----------



## vyper (Jan 14, 2013)

Dang, that is a pretty good price. Where are you located?


----------



## Smack (Jan 14, 2013)

If I had to guess, I would say Katy, TX, just outside of Houston.


----------



## mikeinkaty (Jan 14, 2013)

Yep, Katy Texas. The price when I got there was $35 for 5 gallons plus a $275 deposit on the Stainless Steel container. I also bought 2 plastic 1 gallon acid bottles. When I got home I filled them and 3 others around here and tomorrow I'll take the SS container back. Federal regulations will not let them fill plastic jugs. I also got a plastic spout that makes it easy to transfer the acid to smaller containers.

Industrial Chemical & Scientific Co., Inc.
11722 Charles Street,
Houston, Texas 77041
713-466-8776
1-800-392-4047


I once was refused entry to an internet forum because according to them my requested id was pornographic! MY NAME IS MIKE AND I LIVE IN KATY TEXAS!!!!

Mikeinkaty - aka Mike


----------



## mikeinkaty (Jan 17, 2013)

Got the SS nitric acid tank emptied and there was a little more than 6 gallons in the tank making the cost a little less than $6 / gallon.
mike


----------



## bigjohn (Jan 17, 2013)

Good score mike! It took forever to get my nitric from elemental.


----------



## mikeinkaty (Jan 17, 2013)

bigjohn said:


> Good score mike! It took forever to get my nitric from elemental.



Now that I have a cheap source of nitric, I know this will be an ongoing hobby!


----------



## evolx10 (Mar 26, 2013)

I ordered some nitric from elemental, placed the order on 3/13, had to call in payment the next morning when they were open. So you figure around 12 non business days (got it today). I was expecting a whole lot longer of a wait.
My storm door does not close all the way on its own so when i get a delivery i can see packages from my parking spot, I got all excited to see the yellow diamond OXIDIZER sticker on a box. I will give them another shot when i need more supplies.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 27, 2013)

I was in Houston for 10 years. I bought all my nitric from Industrial. Good company.


----------



## tomholm (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi All. Yes, Elemental Scientific was recently acquired by another company, BME Lab and Science, based in St. Paul, MN. First, I want to comment on how wonderful and knowledgeable the previous owners are. We, too, were customers of theirs prior to purchasing the company. 

BME Lab and Science is a family-owned business that has was founded over 25 years ago. BME provides a wide range of lab supplies and repair services. Over the past month, BME has been busy moving into a larger, retail space and moving Elemental's inventory from WI to MN. Our goal is to provide a comprehensive brick and mortar store for our local customers, as well as, a responsive and knowledgeable online source, www.elementalscientific.net . We apologize for any disruption in service our nmerger may have caused. 

Our move is nearly complete and we are now processing orders much more quickly. Our goal is to maintain a larger inventory of prepared chemicals and process orders within 1-3 days. We stock a complete line of chemicals, including nitric acid, and a large supply of general lab supplies. 

We at BME-Elemental Scientific appreciate your patience during this transition and look forward to getting to know you and service your laboratory needs. Call or email just to say, "Hi"!


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 24, 2014)

mikeinkaty said:


> I also bought 2 plastic 1 gallon acid bottles. When I got home I filled them and 3 others around here and tomorrow I'll take the SS container back. Federal regulations will not let them fill plastic jugs. I also got a plastic spout that makes it easy to transfer the acid to smaller containers.


There's a very good reason for that. Nitric doesn't play well with many plastics, and the results can be horrible. * Make sure the plastic you've chosen is compatible with nitric acid.* If it isn't, one of the negative aspects is it destroys plastic flexibility, so when you pick up a container, it can rupture. I don't know if you've had the misfortune to get some nitric on your skin, but it's very unlike HCl, in that there is instant damage, resulting in serious pain. 

Sorry for the late response, but I just ran across this post today. I'm posting my comments in the hopes that others might not make the mistake of storing nitric in plastic. 

Harold


----------



## Lou (Feb 25, 2014)

Well, that was nice of tomholm to clarify.

In any event, HDPE, polypro, are not suitable for the concentrated reagent material.

If you need a plastic it's FEP. That is far more expensive than glass, so that's why it's rare to see bottles of nitric in anything other than glass unless there is a special purity requirement (trace metals analysis).


----------



## rickbb (Feb 25, 2014)

I was going to add, it would be better in glass jugs than almost any kind of plastic.


----------

